# RewriteRule entfernen des Fragezeichens(?)



## fink-x (17. September 2013)

Hallo,

vorweg, ich habe bereits ausgiebig gegoogled aber leider konnte ich zu meinem Problem nicht wirklich was finden. Vielleicht auch habe ich auch die falschen Suchbegriffe verwendet, aber hier mal mein Problem.

Ich möchte gern eine Url Umschreibung haben, die folgendermaßen aussieht:

http://meinedomain.de/index.php?t=search&c=12&keyword=beispiel&...&..&

zu 

http://meinedomain.de/t=search/c=12&keyword=beispiel&...&..&

Leider komme ich immer nur soweit, dass ich es mit Fragezeichen realisieren kann:

http://meinedomain.de/t=search/?c=12&keyword=beispiel ...

Meine Frage ist nun, gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Fragezeichen weg zu bekommen. Es sollen trotzdem eine beliebige Anzahl an Parametern verwendbar sein. Meine jetzige Rule ist:


```
RewriteRule ^ref=([^/]+)/ index.php?ref=$1 [QSA]
```

Nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich hierbei das Fragezeichen hinter dem ersten Slash (/) wegbekommen kann. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und falls es irgendwo im Netz doch schon solch eine Erklärung gibt, bitte ich um Verzeihung, dass ich diese nicht gefunden habe.

Gruß


----------



## Nino14 (26. September 2013)

Hi,

warum muss das Fragezeichen denn unbedingt weg? Wenn du es trotzdem mit Key=Value schreibst wird es ja auch nicht unbedingt schöner?

Naja ist die Anzahl der Parameter fest?

Wenn es unbedingt so aussehen soll, würde ich die gesamte Request_Uri als Parameter an deine index.php übergeben, dort parsen und die Variablen dann entsprechend setzen. Dürfte deutlich einfacher werden als das alles in RewriteRules auszudrücken.

VG
Nino


----------

